# Installing Sub with Monsoon Factory Amp and Pioneer head unit.



## highflyer2509 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everybody. This may be a dumb question but I am going to install 500watt amplifier with a 12 inch sub in my 01 Jetta. I had someone tell me if I do this without replacing the factory speaker wiring that I might have the chance of melting the wires due to the fact that the factory wiring cant handle the Ohms. IS this a serious problem or just talk. I have a pioneer head unit installed with the remote wire and the audio connectors already run. I just have to run the power and ground it in the trunk. Just waiting for some response to make sure I am not going to regret this. Let me know if you need more info to make the call. Thanks every one.


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Installing Sub with Monsoon Factory Amp and Pioneer head unit. (highflyer2509)*

just run your remote wire to you amp your aux cables to ur amp your positive 12v source(battery) to your amp and then your ground in your trunk, hook up speaker wire from your amp to you sub box and there you go you have boooooooooooom boooooooooooooom in your trunk... its not gonna melt your wires are you kidding me. your not running anything through stock wires its all through your remote wire and your aux wire going to your amp directly to your sub!


----------



## highflyer2509 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Installing Sub with Monsoon Factory Amp and Pioneer head unit. (vwlove7)*

you know thats exactly what I was thinking. I was just trying to double check before I did something that was going to screw my car. Thanks man. If you can help me out with my next problem that came from putting the sub in.haha
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4330333


----------

